

What's the sound of a great 60 seconds pitch? - bcurdy
http://pitch.vocalytics.com/

======
trusche
This is great - love the interface.

I'm wondering about the pace metric - just by listening, it seems that some of
these pitches are much faster (mailchimp) than others but the pace indicator
looks pretty much the same for most of them. What are the extremes of the
scale? It seems in order to get a "slow", you'd have to speak at 1 syllable
per second or so. Maybe narrow the range a bit?

EDIT:

And it would be cool to have some sort of summary or total score on the
overview page for each pitch.

~~~
bcurdy
Agreed on both points... We wait to have more data to get a global score that
is fine tuned for pitches.

------
ppolsinelli
This is a mighty cool idea.

